# Specs for the Homelite Super XL "Big Red"



## basefilm (Jun 8, 2012)

Could someone share the specs (cc, etc.) for the Homelite Super XL "Big Red"? I've searched acresinternet, this site, Googled, etc. but am coming up empty. Some good photos of one are on this site:
Homelite Big Red Super XL Chainsaw photos

Thanks!


----------



## Little Al (Jun 9, 2012)

basefilm said:


> Could someone share the specs (cc, etc.) for the Homelite Super XL "Big Red"? I've searched acresinternet, this site, Googled, etc. but am coming up empty. Some good photos of one are on this site:
> Homelite Big Red Super XL Chainsaw photos
> 
> Thanks!



The specs for this saw [re my Homelite specs] are the same as the super XL ao 46mm bore x 34.9 stroke =58.2cc`s I think you will find the details on Mike Acres site if you look up Super Xl ao


----------



## Little Al (Jun 9, 2012)

The full spec for this saw is listed on Mike Acres site under Super XL auto.


----------



## basefilm (Jun 9, 2012)

Little Al said:


> The full spec for this saw is listed on Mike Acres site under Super XL auto.



Thanks. Sometimes those add-on words mean something, but this time it was just a marketing tactic I guess. I'll go back to acres now!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 9, 2012)

The name Big Red was just made up by whomever did the listing for that saw, it was not a Homelite name or terminology for that model of saw.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 9, 2012)

From Mike's site:

Model Profile: SUPER XL AUTO


MANUFACTURED BY:
HOMELITE CORPORATION
PORT CHESTER, NEW YORK, U.S.A.
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:
10045C
YEAR INTRODUCED:

YEAR DISCONTINUED:

ENGINE DISPLACEMENT:
3.55 cu. in. (58.2 cc)
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS:
1
CYLINDER BORE:
1.8125 in. (46 mm)
PISTON STROKE:
1.375 in. (34.9 mm)
CYLINDER TYPE:
Aluminum with chrome plated bore
INTAKE METHOD:
Reed valves
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.:
3.33 SAE @ 7,500 RPM
WEIGHT :
13 lbs. 14 oz. (6.3 kg) powerhead only
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION:
One Man operation
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM:
Rigid
CHAIN BRAKE:
none
CLUTCH:
Centrifugal
DRIVE TYPE:
Direct
CONSTRUCTION:
Die cast magnesium
MAGNETO TYPE:
Breaker point or electronic
CARBURETOR:
Tillotson HS-4D, HS-142A 
Walbro SDC
Zama
MAJOR REPAIR KIT:
RK-23HS for HS-4D
MINOR REPAIR KIT:
DG-5HS/T for HS-4D
AIR FILTER SYSTEM:
Cellulose fiber element
STARTER TYPE:
Homelite automatic rewind
OIL PUMP:
Automatic with manual override
OPERATING RPM:
6,000, 10,000 to 10,500 no load
IGNITION TIMING:
30 degrees before TDC. Mount stator as far clockwise as it will go on breaker point systems.
BREAKER POINT SETTING:
0.015 in. (0.38 mm)
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP:
fixed
SPARK PLUG TYPE:
Champion CJ6
SPARK PLUG GAP:
0.025 in. (0.63 mm)
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS:
Caged needle roller
FUEL TANK CAPACITY:
24.2 oz. (716 ml)
FUEL OIL RATIO:
32:1 with Homelite oil
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE:
Regular
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION:
Homelite chain saw mix oil
CHAIN PITCH:
3/8 in.
CHAIN TYPE:
Homelite38 Raker III and Oregon 72
BAR MOUNT PATTERN:
14 link
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
16 in. (40 cm)
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
24 in. (61 cm)
COLOUR SCHEME:
Homelite Red enamel
PAINT CODES:

ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST:

SERVICE MANUAL:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2012)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The name Big Red was just made up by whomever did the listing for that saw, it was not a Homelite name or terminology for that model of saw.



Jerry that's one of the very last SXL-AO's made. Around 1993-94 or so. Right after the John Deere buyout. It actually does say "BigRed" on the flywheel cover. Those, plus the "Ol Blue" SXL-AO's (and the "LittleRed" Super2's) were attempts to drum up a few 'nostalgia' sales for these old designs (before they were unfortunately killed off). That SXL-AO has the cheaper one-piece all plastic manual oiler button, and probably has a Zama C2 carb. Same exact saw was sold in yellow/black as a John Deere saw. This one here looks pretty good in the pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 11, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Jerry that's one of the very last SXL-AO's made. Around 1993-94 or so. Right after the John Deere buyout. It actually does say "BigRed" on the flywheel cover. Those, plus the "Ol Blue" SXL-AO's (and the "LittleRed" Super2's) were attempts to drum up a few 'nostalgia' sales for these old designs (before they were unfortunately killed off). That SXL-AO has the cheaper one-piece all plastic manual oiler button, and probably has a Zama C2 carb. Same exact saw was sold in yellow/black as a John Deere saw. This one here looks pretty good in the pics.



Well I be darned,..of all the hundreds of those saws I have worked over I have not seen one with that nomenclature on it nor any reference to it in all of the Homelite IPL`s and manuals I have read. I have seen solid blue ones listed as Big Blue on eBay but thought it was just a sellers way of getting attention for the sale also. I stand corrected in this case, thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## TiziHeCried (Aug 7, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The name Big Red was just made up by whomever did the listing for that saw, it was not a Homelite name or terminology for that model of saw.


It actually was called that as was old blue. 
See pic


----------



## Matt93eg (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought an old blue not to long ago. I haven’t ran it much But it was a pretty good running saw.


----------



## 46 Poulan (Aug 7, 2019)

Those are some really good saws. Running a blue one with a stack muffler and a red one with a bow bar-very reliable--fun to cut with--David


----------

